# List of Lexington area bbq restaurants



## Larry D. (Feb 24, 2006)

Here’s a partial list of Lexington area bbq restaurants, from the visitor’s map (available at the visitor’s center in Lexington).I can’t guarantee you that all of these are still in business – my map is about a year old.

Andy’s Barbecue_____________________6043 NC Hwy 8 North (in Welcome, NC)
Back Country BBQ___________________4014 Linwood-Southmont Rd. (off I85 bypass at exit 88)
Bar-B-Q Center______________________900 N. Main St.
Cook’s Barbecue_____________________366 Valiant Dr.
Henry James BBQ____________________283 Talbert Blvd.
Jimmy’s Barbecue____________________1703 Cotton Grove Rd.
John Wayne’s BBQ___________________601 West Fifth Ave.
Lexington Barbecue*__________________10 US 70-29 South/WS 64 West
Lexington Style Trimmings_____________1515 East Center St. extension
Jack’s BBQ Shack____________________8 East Peacock Avenue (Denton, NC)
Kerley’s Barbecue____________________514 NC Hwy 8 North (Welcome, NC)
Smokey Joe’s________________________1101 South Main St.
Smiley’s Barbecue____________________917 Winston Rd.
Southern Barbecue Too________________10361 NC Hwy 8 South (Southmont)
Speedy Lohr’s BBQ___________________8000 NC Hwy 150 North (Arcadia)
Speedy Lohr’s BBQ___________________10774 NC Hwy 8 South (High Rock Lake)
Speedy’s Barbecue____________________1317 Winston Rd.
Stamey’s Barbecue**__________________4524 NC Hwy 150 South (Tyro)
Tar Heel Q __________________________6835 US 64 West
Troutman’s Bar-B-Que_________________18466 NC Hwy 109 (Denton, NC)
Whitley’s Restaurant___________________3664 NC Hwy 8

*aka Lexington #1, but you won’t see that on the front of the building
**Not to be confused with Stamey’s in Greensboro.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 24, 2006)

Cool!  Thanks Larry


----------



## Finney (Feb 24, 2006)

Good list.  I hear that Speedy's was closed, or closing.  The road is being widened and it is right on the road as it is.  With the road getting wider, it just had to go.  :-(


----------



## Jack W. (Feb 24, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Good list.  I hear that Speedy's was closed, or closing.  The road is being widened and it is right on the road as it is.  With the road getting wider, it just had to go.  :-(



Too bad.  I liked Speedy's.  

Jack


----------

